# tein pillow ball mounts



## onecloudyday (Oct 6, 2002)

Anyone seen these yet or used them? just wondering what there like and what there about, they look like good quality but not sure.


----------



## onecloudyday (Oct 6, 2002)

sorry to post link (kick myself inthe ass) here it is:
http://www.performancenissanparts.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=2002


----------



## onyxeros (Jul 26, 2002)

onecloudyday said:


> Anyone seen these yet or used them? just wondering what there like and what there about, they look like good quality but not sure.


If you have tein coilovers I would spend the extra money for the extra travel to get the GC camber plates.

O


----------



## onecloudyday (Oct 6, 2002)

i was just thinking of the front ones , it looks like a diffrent design and i know tein is a good quality spring.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

onyxeros said:


> If you have tein coilovers I would spend the extra money for the extra travel to get the GC camber plates.
> 
> O



Not sure if the GC plates would work right with the Tein coilovers. The spring i.d. is different between the two.


----------



## onyxeros (Jul 26, 2002)

PatScottAKA99XE said:


> Not sure if the GC plates would work right with the Tein coilovers. The spring i.d. is different between the two.


You can call GC and they will modify the plates to fit at no charge...I asked
O


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

onyxeros said:


> You can call GC and they will modify the plates to fit at no charge...I asked
> O



Good to know. Thanks, I was thinking about getting some GC C/C plates.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

I've got those upper mounts on my 200.
They're very high quality pieces. I love them. Worth the money in my opinion.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

If you don't intend on lowering your car (or getting coilovers but using them at their highest setting where the car sits level which is still lower than stock) what upper strut mounts would you need? My guess is the minimal lowering won't necessitate extra bolts and plates.
I also understand that the pillow ball mounts remove the rubber bushing making for a non-compliant ride. is there a compromise? That is non rubber yet non bearing?

Correct me please.

Seth


----------



## onecloudyday (Oct 6, 2002)

kinda wondering the same thing. i have ground controls on now and ill need them to be modified. they really look like nice pieces.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

sethwas said:


> If you don't intend on lowering your car (or getting coilovers but using them at their highest setting where the car sits level which is still lower than stock) what upper strut mounts would you need? My guess is the minimal lowering won't necessitate extra bolts and plates.
> I also understand that the pillow ball mounts remove the rubber bushing making for a non-compliant ride. is there a compromise? That is non rubber yet non bearing?
> 
> Correct me please.


It all comes down to what's most important on your list of priorities. My previous 200 had the $tillen camber plates on it and from personal experience, I like running camber plates for a couple reasons. One is that it takes not too long at all to change from street to autocross to drag racing settings and my car is better suited for whatever type of driving I'll be doing. Second, by eliminating that upper rubber mount and replacing it with a camber plate, you get much better steering feedback. This does translate into a slightly harsher ride, but the benefits out weigh the negatives to me. The Tein upper mounts provide camber adjustment and also make installation easier also. They do not lower the car at all. The ground control camber plates drop the car another 3/4 inch due to the fact that the upper mounting point of the shock is raised 3/4 inch (thickness of the plate itself), which ends up lowering the front of the car. I love the way my suspension turned out and how it rides on the highway. This is with the Tein SS's with the Tein front and rear upper mounts.


----------



## onecloudyday (Oct 6, 2002)

i was wondering if these will work with ground control coilovers? I have them on now and i really need these to drop this car a little bit farther.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I don't like the GC camber kit that much, it's just too bulky and choppy, they jus didn't put too much into it's design. As far as I know, GC coilovers only work with GC mounts and stock mounts, that's it and I don't know why.

As for the Tien Pillowball mounts, they give you the camber, but what I love is the under-the-tower design. It fits like your stock mounts which means you can use a regular strut tower bar as well. As far as I know, Tien coilovers and their mounts are compatible and back-compatible with stock pieces. You can use stock mounts with the tien coilovers, and it's my guess that you can use the Tien Pillowball mounts with other spring setups (except the GC).

Anyway, bottom line, If you get Tien coilovers you should seriously consider the front pillowball mounts and rear motivational mounts. Truely a wonderful setup.


----------



## onyxeros (Jul 26, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I don't like the GC camber kit that much, it's just too bulky and choppy, they jus didn't put too much into it's design. As far as I know, GC coilovers only work with GC mounts and stock mounts, that's it and I don't know why.
> 
> 
> Anyway, bottom line, If you get Tien coilovers you should seriously consider the front pillowball mounts and rear motivational mounts. Truely a wonderful setup.


A few things GC plates can me designed to fit Tein coilovers, call them and tell the the inner diameter of the tein springs and they will modify at no charge.

You CAN run any STB with modification with the GC plates

I would suggest Shigspeed rear mounts over Motivationals

O


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

onyxeros said:


> A few things GC plates can me designed to fit Tein coilovers, call them and tell the the inner diameter of the tein springs and they will modify at no charge.
> 
> You CAN run any STB with modification with the GC plates
> 
> ...


How much are the Shigspeed rear mounts? 
Will they work with the TEIN SS coils?


I am getting the TEIN SS's any day. I plan on getting the front pillow ball mounts from TEIN as well, along with the EDFC set-up.
I already have the Motivational standard rear mounts that will work with the TEIN SS coils, but I'm interested in the Shigspeed ones.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

so if mike discontinues his mounts we still have an option?! very nice please post some info, contact numbers, web sites, family friends what ever :thumbup:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

what makes the shigspeeds better than motivationals? I got standard motivationals on my car as well.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Sence some1 started this thread, Will these Tein pills work on my Agx/tein stech set up?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I would say yes, but I'm not 100%. I happen to think there won't be a problem.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> what makes the shigspeeds better than motivationals? I got standard motivationals on my car as well.


I went to the Motivational site. It says that all B14 goodies are discontinued.
So, the Shigspeed ones being available makes them a bit better.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

well there is a gb going on right now in the group buy section for the motivational. and mike seemd all pissed off and annoyed so im guessing this gb is the last :thumbdwn:


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Quick question....

On the Performance Nissan Parts site, the front pillow ball mounts are priced at $135.00.
Now, is that per side, or per pair? 
I would think it's per side, but the person I talked to when I called didn't even know....

Any help would be great.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> Quick question....
> 
> On the Performance Nissan Parts site, the front pillow ball mounts are priced at $135.00.
> Now, is that per side, or per pair?
> ...


Per pair I ordered them few weeks ago...


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

JayL1967 said:


> Per pair I ordered them few weeks ago...


That seems like a damn good price for a pair.
Also, I take it that they are not side specific, as there is only 1 part number for the front pillow ball mounts.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> That seems like a damn good price for a pair.
> Also, I take it that they are not side specific, as there is only 1 part number for the front pillow ball mounts.


Yes the price is very good ..and not side specific


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

JayL1967 said:


> Yes the price is very good ..and not side specific


What kind of suspension do you have on your car?


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Nismo1997 said:


> What kind of suspension do you have on your car?


Tein Basic


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

My SS's should be in any day now


----------



## joeyxryan (Sep 2, 2003)

would those work with just a tein s-tech lowering springs i also have the motivational rears but i want something to adjust my front camber to get it back to spec


----------



## motivational1 (Jul 15, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> so if mike discontinues his mounts we still have an option?! very nice please post some info, contact numbers, web sites, family friends what ever :thumbup:


Shigspeed does not make a mount for standard lowering springs!!!!!!!!!!! So how can they be better? Get your facts straight before opening your mouth. Compare apples to apples.


----------



## motivational1 (Jul 15, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> what makes the shigspeeds better than motivationals? I got standard motivationals on my car as well.


Shigspeed mounts are for coil overs only. He copied my coil over mounts and added a bearing. Do you really think it makes that much difference on your street car? Not.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

^^^
First of all, quit making us all sound like idiots. Second, what's your problem and why are they being discontinued (if that all is true)?

I happen to really like my rear mounts and you for one should be happy about that since it's ur product. I believe it does make a difference when you drive on rough roads.

Your tone has really changed since the last time I've talked to you.


----------



## laymil (Apr 30, 2004)

motivational1 said:


> Shigspeed mounts are for coil overs only. He copied my coil over mounts and added a bearing. Do you really think it makes that much difference on your street car? Not.


Perhaps as a vendor you should think about how you appear to your customers. From your posts in this thread and around this site you come off as a brutish dolt. I know I wouldn't buy anything from you, and I wish others would hold you to a higher standard of customer service.

By your own admission, you no longer want to manufacture or sell these products. Even in your last bulk buy you seem very grudging about the whole affair. If shigspeed's mounts are a mere copy of yours, then yours are a mere copy of Nissan's.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

You know, Mike. I'm not going to be the one to make ignorant remarks about something I haven't been informed about, but I will say this. Laymil just said what I was thinking. By the look of things, you got ripped off by another company and now you're mad at the world.

I'm one of your fucking customers. I have your part on my car and I've recommended your site throughout the years. I will not be talked to like that. What you had was support, but now you're upset and you apparently don't have the brains to figure out that you could've used that to your advantage. You think that we don't care when someone here is ripped off? Well, good luck implementing your revenge on the B14 community.


----------



## motivational1 (Jul 15, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> You know, Mike. I'm not going to be the one to make ignorant remarks about something I haven't been informed about, but I will say this. Laymil just said what I was thinking. By the look of things, you got ripped off by another company and now you're mad at the world.
> 
> I'm one of your fucking customers. I have your part on my car and I've recommended your site throughout the years. I will not be talked to like that. What you had was support, but now you're upset and you apparently don't have the brains to figure out that you could've used that to your advantage. You think that we don't care when someone here is ripped off? Well, good luck implementing your revenge on the B14 community.


Okay, how about this? I was just trying to get the facts straight. You take it as personal. We can make it personal if you want. The fact is that Nissan products don't sell. I make enough money off of Nissan products to buy lunch if I am lucky. You guys seem to think I should pay to have these products sitting on my shelf. You will defenitely make me consider saying fuck Nissan. I was always just trying to help. Who do you think helped Hotshot do the turbo kit? They had my car for 6 weeks about 5 years ago. ECU,cams, and suspesion products and over 90 dyno runs to help design and get these products on the market. 

It was nothing to do with revenge. Where did you get that from? Again, get the facts straight please.


----------



## motivational1 (Jul 15, 2002)

laymil said:


> Perhaps as a vendor you should think about how you appear to your customers. From your posts in this thread and around this site you come off as a brutish dolt. I know I wouldn't buy anything from you, and I wish others would hold you to a higher standard of customer service.
> 
> By your own admission, you no longer want to manufacture or sell these products. Even in your last bulk buy you seem very grudging about the whole affair. If shigspeed's mounts are a mere copy of yours, then yours are a mere copy of Nissan's.



I am a person just like you. Why do I have to kiss your ass? Mine are not a copy of Nissan's. The shape is totally different and I made them that way so I could tell if someone copied them. And guess what, shigspeed mounts are exactly the same odd shape as mine. 

What's wrong with my customer service? You just think I should be kissing ass to have good customer service. Sorry, I am not an ass kisser.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Is Xmas Time.....everybody should be happy...please no fights .....HAPPY HOLIDAYS :cheers:


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

motivational1 said:


> I am a person just like you. Why do I have to kiss your ass? Mine are not a copy of Nissan's. The shape is totally different and I made them that way so I could tell if someone copied them. And guess what, shigspeed mounts are exactly the same odd shape as mine.
> 
> What's wrong with my customer service? You just think I should be kissing ass to have good customer service. Sorry, I am not an ass kisser.


Im not reply to this remark or any other one on here.

I understand the point Mike is trying to make and he telling people and no one is truly understandin what he is say.

I brought from Mike a few time's and hes good guy and never had a problem.


----------

